# Angelfish fry



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

I have two pairs of angelfish in my 29G planted tank.
Each pair laid eggs twice before, but eggs ended eaten by parents or other fishes.

On the fifth time, I decide to move all the eggs in the breeding net in the same tank, now around 80% eggs hatched three days later.

What should I do next?

James


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

watch these videos.


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

TAB said:


> watch these videos.


Thanks

James


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow great videos! Very interesting and informative. I really enjoyed it even though I don't keep Angels.


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

First batch failed, but now I have second batch around 300 eggs. it's Golden cross Zebra.

I'm expected to see free swimmers tonight.

My two pairs are breeding like crazy, only one week apart from last breeding.

James


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

Frys are dong well and very healthy, only few died.
Now I'm little worry about 300+ frys. I put them in 10 gallon tank, I think the tank would be very crowed soon.

James


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

Lots of Angelfish frys, looking for a new home for them. dime size. very active and healthy. grow up in local tap water PH > 7. Survive rate above 90% from beginning, so I have lots to hand out.
Upload pictures tonight.
Golden (veil fin) cross Zebra. frys show only Golden or Zebra, but they carry both genes.

*Free, local pickup only.* (Sunnyvale, CA).
Sorry, I won't ship them.


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

They are more than two months old now, overgrow my 10G tank.

I gave some to LFS.


----------

